# More Jack Plate Problems



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

They are garbage IMO. It’s probably your helm ProTrim switch but not sure if you even have one. They can get stuck. I can’t recommend a Bob’s enough!


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

I’ve had a lot of issues with the Atlas on my bay boat. I had to replace the harness 2 x went bad, it would rust inside fuse housing, and ProTrim steering wheel blinker style switch would act up (don’t seem to be very durable). 

Had Bobs on previous bay boat and got stock in up position a few times die to wiring issues. 

It will definitely ruin a trip. Keep spare fuses, and spray fuse housing and wire connections with non-corrosive spray. I would test before every trip, I did not trust them.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your JP troubles. I really wanted to convert to Bob's when I hang my new engine (hopefully in the next week or so), but Bob's discontinued the smaller plate that would fit between my sponsons. Going to add the Hull Products Atlas reinforcement kit and hope for the best. Definitely not a fan of Atlas, though.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

You could always get a Bob’s switch and make your own voltage reversal relay set up. Very easy.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Capnredfish said:


> You could always get a Bob’s switch and make your own voltage reversal relay set up. Very easy.


If only I were so talented! It has a toggle style switch. I think I'm gonna change that out and see if this was the problem.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> They are garbage IMO. It’s probably your helm ProTrim switch but not sure if you even have one. They can get stuck. I can’t recommend a Bob’s enough!


I have a toggle switch on the console.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DBStoots said:


> I have a toggle switch on the console.


It’s probably corroded and jumping voltage.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

DB, did you get stranded last year and did Rami get you back to your boat the next am? I was fishing with him, in the tourney. 
it sure sounds like you have corrosion on the switch, rec remove it and take it apart, clean it or replace it, and make sure you spray Boeshield T9 on anything electrical in the console!


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

As others have noted, it sounds like you are having a periodic short across either the switch contacts or the "up" relay contacts (if your rig uses relays). Either way, you will have to find that short, which is probably corrosion. No good way to do it....need to look at those contacts with your eyeballs (readers, in my case). Also, my gut tells me that a talented fiberglass guy could repair cowling for less than a new one costs. Hope that's true. Mark


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I bought a Bob's switch and use it with my Atlas. I heard some issues with the Atlas switch (mostly people getting shocked) so I decided against it.

I did notice that even with the reinforcement kit, the plate does shift a bit and I saw the bolts back off and loosen because of this. I tightened everything down again (45lb torque wrench) and it started tracking smoother, but still does shift just a little. The offset is the cause of the issue. The jack plate is also slow on raising.

I'd recommend anyone buying new just to go Bobs and not mess with the trouble. But then again, some people don't have any issues with it. Maybe it is the heavier engines that cause more issues and the Atlas is fine on 30 hp and smaller.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Loogie said:


> DB, did you get stranded last year and did Rami get you back to your boat the next am? I was fishing with him, in the tourney.
> it sure sounds like you have corrosion on the switch, rec remove it and take it apart, clean it or replace it, and make sure you spray Boeshield T9 on anything electrical in the console!


Yes!  Missed you this year. It's a cool area to fish for sure. Rami is a good guy.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

I totally forgot about the tourney or I would have made it! Lets plan on it next year, take both boats !


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It’s probably corroded and jumping voltage.


@Smackdaddy53 Could it be the wiring harness? How can I determine if it's the switch (I have it out now and will go get a new one tomorrow) or the wiring harness?


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Remove the switch and take it apart, go straight to power. My thoughts anyway


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DBStoots said:


> @Smackdaddy53 Could it be the wiring harness? How can I determine if it's the switch (I have it out now and will go get a new one tomorrow) or the wiring harness?


It’s most likely the switch, I would just swap it.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It’s most likely the switch, I would just swap it.


Switch checks out ok, must be the relays. I ordered a couple from Amazon.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DBStoots said:


> Switch checks out ok, must be the relays. I ordered a couple from Amazon.


Make sure they are not Chineeze counterfeits!


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Did you contact Atlas, might just sent you the wiring harness if still under warranty. The boat dealer I went to said they were so busy they could not look at it for 2 month but they would just give me the new harness if I wanted to do myself. 20 min and done.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

DBStoots said:


> The latest on my Atlas Micro-Jacker. We were fishing in NE Florida this past week. My buddy was on the platform and I was squatting down on the front deck, re-tying a leader. The jack plate starting going up on its on--ended up cracking the cowling (the engine was trimmed for poling) and I'll have to get a new one. When I got home today and got the skiff in the garage, I turned the battery switch on to tilt the engine, remove the transom saver and move the skiff into the garage. Once I got the skiff settled, all of a sudden the jack plate started going up again.
> 
> What in the world could be going on? Bad switch?


We fish a lot of the same areas, I found the best way to deal with mine was throw it in the trash. Have not wished I had it once since.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

If your Atlas is new, 2019 or newer,, there is a black reset switch breaker built into the wiring harness. This prevents you from burning up the motor or relays if you stay on the switch too long or the up/down switches stick or short.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I have a combined 750 hours on Atlas with no problems


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> I have a combined 750 hours on Atlas with no problems


The sun shines on a dog’s ass every now and then. You got the one that wasn’t a piece of shit, never sell it!


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

sjrobin said:


> I have a combined 750 hours on Atlas with no problems


my bobs is a 2009, with its 3rd engine on it.


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

I found this thread a bit late - I am making full harnesses for jack plates now. Will post up some photos and new thread soon.

All marine wire, sealed relay sockets with Hella relays. Right now does not include a switch or breaker but you just have to provide your own.

Will sell as a kit with short leads (cut out existing relays) for $50 or as full length wiring to replace everything for $90.


----------



## Darkhorseflyfishing (Jan 1, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> They are garbage IMO. It’s probably your helm ProTrim switch but not sure if you even have one. They can get stuck. I can’t recommend a Bob’s enough!


Agreed! Junk


----------



## Darkhorseflyfishing (Jan 1, 2021)

HullMarineProducts said:


> I found this thread a bit late - I am making full harnesses for jack plates now. Will post up some photos and new thread soon.
> 
> All marine wire, sealed relay sockets with Hella relays. Right now does not include a switch or breaker but you just have to provide your own.
> 
> Will sell as a kit with short leads (cut out existing relays) for $50 or as full length wiring to replace everything for $90.


Nice


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Took the switch out and checked it with a meter--it checked out fine. Ordered two replacement relays and installed them. Just ordered a new cowling for the Yamaha F70 ($780  ). Seems to work fine now. Only other possible cause is an intermittent short between the red wire and either the green or blue wire going form the relays to the switch (thank you Tyler from Hull Marine Products!). Fingers crossed (and I'm not using the new cowling until I'm sure everything is good to go!).


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

DBStoots said:


> Yes!  Missed you this year. It's a cool area to fish for sure. Rami is a good guy.
> 
> View attachment 185668


Floats in spit😀


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> They are garbage IMO. It’s probably your helm ProTrim switch but not sure if you even have one. They can get stuck. I can’t recommend a Bob’s enough!


I have a new to me Copperhead 
I want to add a jack plate
As far as I know, a Bobs won’t fit
What’s my best option besides paying $800 for the Micro Jacker that I know will have problems?


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

jonterr said:


> I have a new to me Copperhead
> I want to add a jack plate
> As far as I know, a Bobs won’t fit
> What’s my best option besides paying $800 for the Micro Jacker that I know will have problems?


Give me a couple of months. I’m working on an alternative that should be close to the weight of an Atlas Micro but a lot more reliable. 

Otherwise you can’t go wrong with my reinforcement kit. Got a lot of people on here that can vouch for it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

HullMarineProducts said:


> Give me a couple of months. I’m working on an alternative that should be close to the weight of an Atlas Micro but a lot more reliable.
> 
> Otherwise you can’t go wrong with my reinforcement kit. Got a lot of people on here that can vouch for it.


jonterr- all of the above!


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> jonterr- all of the above!


Ok
Thanks😀


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

jonterr said:


> Ok
> Thanks😀


Not to hijack this thread , sorry
I kinda already did😳
I picked up a gently used micro jacker that had the reinforcement kit installed when it was new.
Hope to get it on this week


----------

